# My TT's replacement :O)



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

As some of you may know I've been looking for a more family friendly car for quite some time. I really didn't want to go down the estate route and yesterday took owner ship of this beauty !!

07 plate, 56K FSH 2 previous owners lots of toys and I gotta say I am over the moon with her as is my 6 year old princess which is the main thing (although she did liken it to a van yesterday). Its a complete step change to the TT.....

Only given her a quick clean this morning as I feel pants (but I couldn't help myself !! )





































The TT is staying for a while to have some serious TLC lavished on her before I think about selling her!!

Cheers


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

You could put the TT inside that and no one would know Chris.. :wink:


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

neilc said:


> You could put the TT inside that and no one would know Chris.. :wink:


 :lol: i was thinking you could park the TT underneath it and no one would notice!

Looks very nice mate, nice and practical for the young family stuff AND you've stayed within the VAG fold [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Warren.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

I've been looking at something like this, as in the not too distant future we will have our 1st child ... Im not getting rid of the tt though, its going to become a garage queen 

I am quite torn at the minute between the Touraeg, RR Sport or an A6 Avant ... just cannot decide between them all.

is yours the 3l TDi??


----------



## sallyday10 (May 22, 2012)

In keeping with the forum, yours needs lowering and spacers!

:lol:

Nice truck though badger-boy,

Mike.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

ha ha cheers.....

its the 2.5D R5 version. Would have liked a V6 but this one ticked all my other box's 8)


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

I really don't mean this in a rude way, but what is the point in SUVs, if you don't live in the country and go off road, or go through fords, and muddy single track lanes on a daily basis (I am assuming from your photos that you do not)?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Needs lowered......


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Needs lowering mate.
Enjoy the new ride.

Brian


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

actually i thot it needed raised a little.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

fishchicken said:


> I really don't mean this in a rude way, but what is the point in SUVs, if you don't live in the country and go off road, or go through fords, and muddy single track lanes on a daily basis (I am assuming from your photos that you do not)?


Not at all buddy..... I just wanted a big ass truck  .... I have no intention of going off road or driving down muddy lanes that will her her dirty........... ever 8)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks exactly like my old one did. I still think they're one of the best looking 4x4s out there.

As for 'what's the point of an SUV'... If you have to be able to justify your car purchases then I do feel sorry for you, but I think cars are supposed to be fun. For me, chugging around in an over-engineered oil tanker fitted with comfortable leather armchairs is a great way of getting from A to B.

Finally Roddy and I agree on something. Needs raising, not lowering. 4x4s should look like they can go offroad, even if they never do.


----------



## MojTT (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks nice!


----------

